# I Need Some History Information on The Christmas Train Set



## railthedayaway (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey folks, 

Newbie Mike here. My friend is working on a report that covers the history of Christmas train sets. She has been unable to find out the date and the name of the first Christmas train set that was introduced to the public.

Can anyone provide any information or guide me in the right direction?

I figured I'd hook her up by ask the experts before she rips her hair out. Any information is greatly appreciated. Cheers!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

At least she didn't pick dolls. They have been around for a thousand years.


I guess you are looking for the intersection of two things. The commercial idea of gift presentation and the history of the toy train or electric toy trains. The Lionel corporation starts from a garage in 1900, I think. Before that, train sets were made of wood. So you are looking at a time period of 150 years or so. Good Luck.

We can thank Montgomery Ward for giving us Rudolf. I suggest she switch subjects. You may have to limit yourself to a toy or train manufacturer. Another hero is Louis Marx. 
In a sense it is tied in with the industrial revolution.
Standard gage was started in the first ten years of the 20th century, O gage started around the end of WWI.

Somewhere out there was a guy who took a block of wood, slapped four wheels on it and called it a train. Pulled by a string to a point where the wheels fell off, at which time, it ended in the stove to cook dinner. I doubt that momentous occasion was recorded.

After thinking about it, the interesting thought are the developments that occurred to create the set.


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's something that might give you a "general" outline and some names of manufacturers you could google for more info.......................

http://www.bigindoortrains.com/primer/trains_n_christmas/trains_n_christmas.htm


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

T-Man ... I like your "stoke the stove" reference. Funny. Dohh! Good description of the idea of a Christmas train evolving gradually over time, rather than with the introduction of one particular set.

Jim ... GREAT link! Clear, concise, but very interesting summary. Thanks!!!

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You have to admit the first trainset was always a great gift. This ruled the 50's. This concept of "first" or more commonly "first to get" is very new. I think this my real beef with the Olympics the focus is always on gold and first. Of course, now products are always premiered. A good question at first glance but you have to be into history and understand how our society has evolved in such a short time. Our holidays are commercial in nature developed by companies to promote sales. I wonder if people really understand that. It should take away from the celebration but I think the understanding is important.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> At least she didn't pick dolls. They have been around for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> I guess you are looking for the intersection of two things. The commercial idea of gift presentation and the history of the toy train or electric toy trains. The Lionel corporation starts from a garage in 1900, I think. Before that, train sets were made of wood. So you are looking at a time period of 150 years or so. Good Luck.
> ...



I'll bet he called his train Lionel!


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

T-Man said:


> You have to admit the first trainset was always a great gift. This ruled the 50's. This concept of "first" or more commonly "first to get" is very new. I think this my real beef with the Olympics the focus is always on gold and first. Of course, now products are always premiered. A good question at first glance but you have to be into history and understand how our society has evolved in such a short time. Our holidays are commercial in nature developed by companies to promote sales. I wonder if people really understand that. It should take away from the celebration but I think the understanding is important.


I think that's a very interesting observation, Bob. The original 'holidays' were mostly observations of events in the celestial cycle that, in turn, guided the planting and harvesting cycle. The earliest religions seem to have been based on the premise that the gods could be influenced to ensure a good harvest if certain ceremonies were followed, ritual-plays enacted, songs sung and instruments played. 
Nowdays, we've gotten away from recognizing the importance of the celestial and harvest cycles, but we still have our ceremonies, watch the Nutcracker Suite or that Christmas movie with the leg-lamp, sing our carols and so on. There's comfort in tradition, even if we no longer recognize from where it stemmed. I don't mean to take away from anyone's celebration of the coming holidays---I'm just noting how far back they really go. Now, we celebrate the business cycle and the financial harvest.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I can't say this is factual, but......http://christmastreetrainset.org/


----------



## railthedayaway (Nov 2, 2010)

T-Man said:


> At least she didn't pick dolls. They have been around for a thousand years.
> 
> 
> I guess you are looking for the intersection of two things. The commercial idea of gift presentation and the history of the toy train or electric toy trains. The Lionel corporation starts from a garage in 1900, I think. Before that, train sets were made of wood. So you are looking at a time period of 150 years or so. Good Luck.
> ...


Wow, I didn't expect this many responses. Thanks folks. T-man, I like what you said about the toy or electric train. I think she needs to rethink her report a bit and really consider which one will be the subject here. I didn't even thing about the specifying the electric train set. Thanks a million.


----------



## railthedayaway (Nov 2, 2010)

Reckers said:


> I can't say this is factual, but......http://christmastreetrainset.org/


Thanks. I found another site that is very similar and focuses on the Christmas Train Set. Coincidentally the website is http://christmastrainset.org/ although the content there is about specific trains rather than history. And actually links to this forum too. LOL :thumbsup:

Thanks. I'll bookmark those sites for future reference.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The first Christmas tree was introduced in 1840 ish.
So therefore I would say that the first WOODEN train came not to long after.

I would then say a windup came next.
When? I don't know?


----------



## greg (Jul 2, 2010)

http://christmas.wileypurkey.com/2009/06/train-under-christmas-tree.html


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

greg said:


> http://christmas.wileypurkey.com/2009/06/train-under-christmas-tree.html



Nice find Greg.


You didn't write that article did you?


----------



## greg (Jul 2, 2010)

big ed said:


> Nice find Greg.
> 
> You didn't write that article did you?



No, not me. 
But I thought it was sad that I did not know some more about these origins.
Never had a Christmas tree without a train around it.
I think the idea to write a story about this is brilliant.
But probably more work than someone would like to do.
Still very interesting though.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The history is tied deeply into it's development. The companies weren't in existance. The house needed electrical lighting an important factor. The history of the electrical grid.. NY at one time had a DC grid. At the turn of the century to the 20's many small companies started and failed over time.
Standard guage sets were the first with O gage appearing in 1918-20. The first sets may have been battery powered too.Not a lot of documentation exists. It has only been in the last 20 years or so that books on prewar trains have been published. If you look at Lionel Joshua Cowen and find a bio you will get the idea.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

greg said:


> No, not me.
> But I thought it was sad that I did not know some more about these origins.
> Never had a Christmas tree without a train around it.
> I think the idea to write a story about this is brilliant.
> ...


I did some searching on the subject and could not find much info on it.

Hmmmmm, it said something about the Romans,
It was originally a Roman custom to bring an evergreen bough into the home to bring the family good luck at Winter Solstice.

They must have started the tradition with little chariots lined up under the tree.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It was probably around 500 AD when the lions changed their diet. The tree was germanic in nature. Trees were worshipped/decorated and they found there way indoors. It could be the tradition mentioned. 
Just look at modern Santa got his makeover from Coke. The red suit was designed in the 20's.


----------

